# Hawke Optics!!



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

I just recieved my Hawke Frontier Ed Binoculars. All I can say is WOW!! The clarity and brightness is amazing.

Here is the link to them. http://www.hawkeoptics.com/us/binoculars/frontier_ed/index.php

Great price for excellent glass!!


----------

